# c'est / il/elle est + nom (métier, fonction, etc.)



## johndoe3344

J'ai trouvé cette question dans un livre pour la préparation de l'examen AP.

_Je vous présente Madame Roland; _____ est le docteur qui a soigné mon mari._

On doit mettre un mot français dans l'espace. La réponse correct est " c' ". Pourquoi on ne peut pas dire ' elle '?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## DearPrudence

En attendant de meilleures réponses, je me lance.
Il me semble qu'au lieu de mettre *'il/elle est'*, il faut le changer en "*c'est*" quand c'est suivi d'un groupe nominal introduit par un article:

"*il est médecin*"  
*"il est le médecin de mon père depuis 10 ans*"   => c'est le médecin ...

"*elle est chanteuse*"  
"*elle est une chanteuse*"  => c'est une chanteuse

Enfin, tout ça c'est très intuitif... Mais j'espère que ça marche bien.


----------



## paulvial

c'est en effet une très bonne question !!! 
devant un fiche d'examen (au fait je ne sais pas ce qu'est un AP ) j'aurais pensé que c'était un piège, car je sais bien que très souvent on dira : c'est le docteur qui ....  , le c', je crois me souvenir, remplace "cela" , et non pas "qui" 
j'aurais donc pensé que si l'on devait utiliser le "c' ", alors il nous faudrait dire : c'est elle qui a soigné mon mari 
autrement j'aurais mis "elle "


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Même si, dans ce cas, "elle", bien qu'un peu pompeux ou poétique, ne me gène pas trop, je pense que, en usage courant, s'il ne faut mettre qu'un seul mot, c'est "c", plutôt que "elle".

Puisqu'on parle de "c'est ... qui", je vous propose quelques réflexions :
"Je vous présente Madame Roland, _c'est le docteur qui_ a soigné mon mari." "c'est XXX qui" est une forme qui sert à insister sur XXX, mais c'est par opposition à un autre terme, explicite ou sous-entendu
Après "C'est le docteur qui", on s'attend à une contrepartie qui devrait être en opposition avec "docteur", quelque chose du genre "et _pas un autre docteur_", ce qui signifie que ce n'est pas "Mme Roland" qu'on présente, mais "le docteur qui a soigné mon mari".
"C'est elle qui a soigné on mari" aurait, comme terme sous entendu, "et pas une autre"

Dans ces conditions :
_"Je vous présente Madame Roland, le docteur qui a soigné mon mari."_ (plutôt neutre)
_"Je vous présente Madame Roland, c'est elle qui a soigné mon mari." _(et ce n'est pas une autre personne qui l'a fait)
_"Je vous présente le docteur Roland, c'est elle qui a soigné mon mari."_ (et ce n'est pas une autre personne qui l'a fait, mais je précise que c'est un médecin)
_"Je vous présente Madame Roland, c'est le docteur qui a soigné mon mari."_ (ce n'est pas un autre docteur qui l'a fait)
_"Je vous présente Madame Roland; c'est elle, le docteur qui a soigné mon mari."_ (alors que vous pensiez que c'était un autre docteur qui l'avait fait)


----------



## paulvial

oui je suis d'accord avec vous 
mais ne trouvez vous pas étrange que dans un examen, la réponse correcte soit celle d'un "usage courant"  (à moins que la question fut accompagnée de la mention "en usage courant" ?
j'ai la forte impression que si j'avais répondu "c' "sur une feuille d'examen, on m'aurait dit : on n'écrit pas comme on parle !!!!
mais bien sûr,  les choses ont peut être changé depuis  !?!


----------



## Frwo

Je déconseille vivement à tout étranger désirant écrire en un français soutenu d'employer le ' c'est ' . On peut l'employer dans la vie quotidienne, mais il passe relativement mal à l'écrit. J'invite donc nos chers amis francophiles à trouver des parades.

Exemple précédent :
"il est le médecin de mon père depuis 10 ans" = valide à l'écrit, peu courant en langue orale.
"c'est le médecin de mon père depuis 10 ans" = langage écrit de base, omniprésent à l'oral !

La parade pour éviter le fameux terme est d'insérer au mieux la subordonnée dans une précédente proposition, en supprimant le groupe nominal ( "c'est" ).


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il une réponse ?
J'ai essayé de mettre autant de nuance que je le pouvais dans ma proposition de réponse et je me sentirais pas bien à mal l'aise d'évaluer (si je devais le faire un jour, aux dieux ne plaise!!!) la réponse à cette question.
Ceci dit, je suppose aussi que ce document n'est pas destiné à des francophones pleins de nuances et de contradictions sur leur propre langue et que, honnêtement, "c'est ... qui" me semble plus ... gaulois que "elle est ... qui"


----------



## geve

CARNESECCHI said:


> Y a-t-il une réponse ?


Je ne sais pas, mais j'ai toujours appris aux étrangers à dire "Il est docteur", "C'est un/le docteur". 
Et qu'une phrase contenant une proposition nominale, comme l'a expliqué ChèrePrudence, doit commencer par "c'est"... Donc, si j'avais des copies à noter, je serais sans pitié et barrerais sans doute la phrase "Elle est le docteur qui a soigné mon mari"  

Ce qu'il nous faudrait, c'est une bonne source officielle qui nous dise ce qu'on a le 'droit' de faire !!!


----------



## marget

Geve a raison.  Quand nous (les anglophones) apprenons le français, nous étudions des contextes où il faut mettre *c'est* et *il est.*  Nous disons qu'il faut dire *il est* quand il s'agit d'une expression de profession, religion, nationalité, etc. quand il n'y a aucun mot après le verbe sauf l'expression de profession.... (Que fait ton père?  *Il est* médecin)  Mais il faut employer *c'est* si le verbe est suivi d'un article défini ou indéfini, un pronom disjoint, un nom propre et dans d'autres contextes, mais je voulais juste donner quelques exemples.  (*C'est* un médecin célèbre ou* c'est* le médecin qui...)  En anglais nous ne faisons pas de distinction dans ces contextes.  Nous disons "He's *a* doctor. He's a famous doctor.  He's the doctor who..


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
Pour être sûr d'être bien compris :
La forme "elle est la femme qui ..." est juste grammaticalement et sémantiquement.
Mais c'est une forme très formelle (j'ai même écrit un peu pompeuse)
http://www.senat.fr/evenement/archives/D25/rapuzzi.html
ou poétique
http://www.artyst.net/17Poemes/Gaston_Vaucher_5.htm
Et il me paraîtrait anormal que quelqu'un qui n'est pas très avancé en français l'utilise, comme, par exemple la forme "avecque" qui, elle aussi est très poétique et qui, en dehors de conditions d'utilisation bien particulières, est considérée comme une faute d'orthographe.


----------



## geve

Donc en fait, c'est correct, mais d'un niveau anormalement soutenu pour quelqu'un qui apprend la langue... 
C'est un problème qui se pose souvent dans l'apprentissage d'une langue. On apprend aux débutants que c'est une faute, car cela semblerait en être une s'ils l'utilisaient dans le langage courant... D'où la difficulté ensuite d'expliquer que le Sénat n'a pas fait de faute en écrivant cela !!

Un autre exemple est l'accord du participe passé au passé composé. La première règle à apprendre est que le participe passé s'accorde lorsque l'auxiliaire est "être", et ne s'accorde pas lorsque l'auxiliaire est "avoir". Simple, non ? 
Puis survient une phrase avec un pronom... "Elle l'a achetée".  Pas facile, pas facile... Mais j'arrête là mes considérations pédagogiques.


----------



## paulvial

_Je vous présente Madame Roland; ___c'__ est le docteur qui a soigné mon mari._
plus j'y pense et plus je trouve que cette phrase me gène 
, et ceci en dépit de tout ce qui a eté dit ci dessus par des gens bien plus érudits que moi 
voilà mon raisonement :
voici un crayon 
ceci (ou cela ) est un crayon 
c'est un crayon 
jusqu'ici vous conviendrez que c'  remplace ceci ou cela 
et plus généralement l'emploi de c' est utilisé en référence à des objets /choses ou des concepts abstraits 
j 'accepte que dans l'usage courant, et plus particulièrement dans l'usage parlé , on emploie souvent la construction "c'"  même pour remplacer une personne, mais ça ne veut pas nécessairement dire que c'est (cela est ) correct 
en tous les cas devant la personne en question, j'aurais la distincte impression de lui manquer de respect si je disais :
je vous présente  Madame Roland, *c'est *le docteur qui a soigné mon enfant je dirais plutôt 
je vous présente Madame Roland, le docteur qui a soigné mon enfant 

je n'essaie pas d'être pédantique , mais j'ai la nette impression que c'est une erreur d'employer cette construction dans ce cas précis 
il est possible que cette impression soit basée sur une fausse compréhension  des règles de français : si c'est le cas j'ai vécu avec cette notion erronée pendant cinquante ans , il serait grand temps de changer , mais je ne suis pas convaincu avec les arguments que j'ai vu ici ,
peut être pouvez vous m'expliquer où je me trompe, d'une façon qui soit plus facile à comprendre pour un cancre !!


----------



## DearPrudence

Vous diriez donc
"*elle est une chanteuse de talent*" et pas "*c'est une chanteuse de talent*"?  
Dans les tournures emphatiques, personnellement ça ne me choque pas:
*"c'est Christophe Colomb qui a découvert l'Amérique*"
Je ne prends pourtant pas M. Colomb pour une chose et ne lui manque pas de respect. 
Par contre, je suis d'accord avec vous, le plus simple serait encore de s'en passer:
*je vous présente Madame Roland, le docteur qui a soigné mon enfant*


----------



## geve

paulvial said:
			
		

> je n'essaie pas d'être pédantique , mais j'ai la nette impression que c'est une erreur d'employer cette construction dans ce cas précis
> il est possible que cette impression soit basée sur une fausse compréhension des règles de français : si c'est le cas j'ai vécu avec cette notion erronée pendant cinquante ans , il serait grand temps de changer , mais je ne suis pas convaincu avec les arguments que j'ai vu ici ,
> peut être pouvez vous m'expliquer où je me trompe, d'une façon qui soit plus facile à comprendre pour un cancre !!


Je ne vois pas les choses de la même façon... Pour moi, le C de "c'est" n'est qu'une façon d'introduire une phrase dont la structure a été modifiée pour mettre en avant le sujet (une tournure emphatique, comme l'a dit DP) :
_Ce docteur a soigné mon mari. => __C'est le docteur qui a soigné mon mari._

De la même façon qu'on dirait :
_C'est aujourd'hui que les cloches passent !_ (Putôt que : _Les cloches passent aujourd'hui_ _!_)
On ne pourrait pas remplacer le C par "cela" dans cette phrase...

Dans les phrases qui commencent par "C'est", on se réfère à quelque chose que l'on vient de mentionner, ou que l'on a devant nous.
_C'est un crayon_ (= il y a un crayon sur la table, et je vous dis ce que c'est)
_C'est le plus beau compliment que j'aie jamais entendu_ (= je me réfère à quelque chose qui vient d'être dit)

Cela ne me choque donc pas de suivre le même raisonnement pour les personnes :
_C'est le docteur qui a soigné mon mari_ (= elle est devant nous)
_C'est la plus intelligente de sa classe_ (= je décris une personne dont nous sommes en train de parler)

Je ne sais pas si ça aide... 
Mais je suis également d'accord avec la proposition de reformuler "je vous présente Madame Roland, le docteur qui a soigné mon enfant". C'est plus léger, en effet.


----------



## Robinou

Si je puis me permettre, je propose la comparaison avec :

"Qui est-*ce* ?"

"*C'*est le docteur..."


----------



## paulvial

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> Vous diriez donc
> "*elle est une chanteuse de talent*" et pas "*c'est une chanteuse de talent*"?
> Dans les tournures emphatiques, personnellement ça ne me choque pas:
> *"c'est Christophe Colomb qui a découvert l'Amérique*"
> Je ne prends pourtant pas M. Colomb pour une chose et ne lui manque pas de respect.
> Par contre, je suis d'accord avec vous, le plus simple serait encore de s'en passer:
> *je vous présente Madame Roland, le docteur qui a soigné mon enfant*


eje trouve qu'il y a une difference entre les 2 exemples que vous citez ici et la phrase concernant madame Roland 
je n'ai aucun problème avec l'usage du c' dans les 2 premiers mais j'en ai un avec le dernier , préferant de loin de l'omettre. 
Christophe colomb, c'est l'homme qui a découvert l'amérique 
 ça je peux  l'accepter , car Christophe Colomb ne fait partie de la discussion, on parle de lui, mais il n'est pas là 
si madame Roland n'était pas dans la pièce et que l'on parlait d'elle , alors là , je pourrais dire sans hésitation: Madame Roland, c'est le docteur qui soigne mon enfant (parce que les gens à qui je parle, ne connaissent pas Madame Roland et ne la voient pas , l'accentuation est donc necessaire.
 pour moi on ne peut comparer ces 3 phrases , elles sont différentes


----------



## marget

paulvial said:
			
		

> eje trouve qu'il y a une difference entre les 2 exemples que vous citez ici et la phrase concernant madame Roland
> je n'ai aucun problème avec l'usage du c' dans les 2 premiers.


 

Une question pour paulvial:
Peut-on dire "*Elle* est une chanteuse de talent"?


----------



## paulvial

Robinou said:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre, je propose la comparaison avec :
> 
> "Qui est-*ce* ?"
> 
> "*C'*est le docteur..."


je vous présente deux cas : 
a) il y a 3 personnes dans la pièce : 
je parle avec MR Roland 
et vous, vous arrivez et me demandez :qui est ce ??  (un peu rude , mais bon) 
dans ce cas , je dirais : Cette personne est mr Roland ( ou plutôt , permettez moi de vous présenter Mr Roland ) , mais je me sentirais mal à l'aise de dire c'est mr Roland en sa présence (de la même façon, que je serais mal à l'aise si  vous me demandiez "qui est ce " devant la personne concernée ;

b) il n'y a que vous et moi dans la pièce , et vous me demandez "qui est ce "  soit parce que je parle à quelqu'un au téléphone , soit que il y a quelqu'un dehors en train de sonner à la porte 
alors dans ce cas, je peux facilement dire 
c'est le docteur;;


----------



## paulvial

marget said:
			
		

> Une question pour paulvial:
> Peut-on dire "*Elle* est une chanteuse de talent"?


Je dirais plutôt : c'est une chanteuse de talent 
la situation n'est pas la même 
on n'adresse pas la chanteuse de talent, et elle ne prend pas elle même part à la conversation


----------



## Montaigne

Il semble que l'utilisation de "ce" plus le verbe "être" serve à mettre en évidence, à désigner ou à montrer.La notion d'insistance paraît importante bien qu'elle ne régisse plus que rarement l'usage de l'expression. Cette insistance est marquée à l'origine, en latin populaire, par le renforcement de
"hoc"(ce) par "ecce", qui appelle un supplément d'attention.
L'idée de désignation implique que l'objet désigné ne soit pas dans le champ de la perception immédiate, et donc qu' il doive ou puisse être "évoqué".
Il en résulte que " Je vous présente Madame Roland, c'est le docteur..."n'est correct que si l'on veut insister sur le rôle de Madame Roland, et non pas s'il s'agit de simplement la présenter. Dans ce dernier cas, l'usage est incorrect (à tous égards) puisque Madame Roland étant très évidemment perceptible, il n'est nul besoin de l'évoquer.
Est-il surprenant que la "bonne réponse" à une question d'examen consacre un usage courant quoique fautif?
Et que la perte des usages accompagne celle des bons emplois?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello
On sait que c'est un docteur qui a soigné le mari!
Lorsqu'on présente Mme Roland, ce n'est écrit sur sa figure, ni que c'est un docteur, ni qu'il s'agit du docteur qui a soigné le mari.
On donne deux informations pertinentes et non évidentes en disant "c'est le docteur qui a soigné mon mari!" : l'une implicite, c'est que c'est un docteur, l'autre, explicite, c'est qu'il s'agit du docteur etc...
Hope it helps!


----------



## Montaigne

Certes, mais les deux informations seraient aussi bien transmises par :"Elle est....", donc ce qui est marqué c'est une insistance, mais en sa présence, ce qui est fautif.


----------



## paulvial

Montaigne said:
			
		

> Certes, mais les deux informations seraient aussi bien transmises par :"Elle est....", donc ce qui est marqué c'est une insistance, mais en sa présence, ce qui est fautif.


oui je suis d'accord avec vous Montaigne , les deux information pertinentes peuvent être (doivent être) fournies en omettant le "c'est "
:
je vous présente Madama Roland, le docteur qui a soigné mon mari 

je pense certainement que l'usage de c'est en présence de madame Roland est fautif 
je pense aussi qu'il est acceptable si on parle de Madame Roland en son absence


----------



## Bléros

Je sais bien qu'il existe beaucoup de discussions à propos de ce sujet. Mais, j'ai encore des problèmes.

About.com et mon livre de français disent tous qu'on ne peut dire « il est le/un », « elle est la/une » ou « ils/elles sont des ». Il faut utiliser « c'est » ou « ce sont ». Mais, lorsque je lis, je vois « il est le » etc. beaucoup de fois. Alors, quelle est la vraie règle?

J'ai trouvé « elle est une » sur ce site-ci:


> Les plus optimistes de ses lecteurs tiennent pour certain qu’elle est une meurtrière en puissance qui n’a pas encore eu le courage de passer à l’acte et qui se rattrape, la plume à la main.


----------



## Thomas1

Je pense que:
_Il est un étudiant de la Sorbone._ marche
_C'est un étudiant de la Sorbone._ marche aussi
Je ne suis pas sûr s'il y a une différence dans la signification mais attendons les opinions de francophones. 

Thomas


----------



## itka

Une réponse toute négative, pour l'instant !



> _Il est un étudiant de la Sorbonne._ marche
> _C'est un étudiant de la Sorbonne._ marche aussi


...mais l'exemple que tu donnes est parfaitement correct :


> Les plus optimistes de ses lecteurs tiennent pour certain qu’elle est une meurtrière en puissance qui n’a pas encore eu le courage de passer à l’acte


Le fait d'employer "elle est" plutôt que "c'est" souligne que c'est bien de cette personne qu'on parle... mais cette explication n'en est pas une et je ne trouve pas pourquoi la première formulation est meilleure alors qu'elle est impossible dans d'autres cas.
La règle est bien celle que te donne ton livre, mais c'est une règle très générale, et ici manifestement, nous sommes dans un cas plus particulier...

Essayons une explication, mais ce n'est peut-être pas la meilleure !

1. Il s'agit de répondre à la question *"Qui est-ce ?"* à propos d'une personne. Je donne son métier, un trait de son caractère, je la décris ou son activité.
Je la _présente _et pour cela, j'emploie un_ présentatif_ : c'est, 
_*C'est* un étudiant, *c'est* un gentil garçon,  *c'est* le responsable de l'hôtel, _

2. Je réponds à une question théorique, du genre : *"Que pouvez-vous me dire de plus sur cette personne ?"*
Je donne une _information_ complémentaire à son sujet. Je dois alors employer le verbe qui convient :
_Il *a* les yeux bleus, il *étudie* le français, il *est* le meilleur étudiant de la classe.

_ Dans le premier cas, il ne s'agit pas vraiment du verbe "être" mais de l'expression idiomatique "c'est" qui sert à présenter, alors que dans le deuxième cas, il s'agit réellement d'être quelque chose...

A titre expérimental, je te propose cette méthode pour les différencier : 
- s'il est possible de remplacer le verbe "être" par un autre, il faut un pronom sujet (il, elle), 
- si on peut le remplacer par "voilà" il faut employer "c'est".

...mais...je ne sais pas si cette méthode est vraiment utile à un non-francophone !


----------



## pozzo

Merci beaucoup itka.  Celle-ci est une question qui toujours me pose des problèmes et ton explication va m'aider.  Je voudrais savoir si dans le deuxiéme cas on change la règle à cause de la structure grammaticale de la phrase, par exemple s'il s'agit du fait que elle est un sujet subordoné.   Pour essayer d'éliminer les doutes, je vais essayer des combinaisons. 

Ils le tiennent pour certain.  Elle est une meurtrière.
Ils le tiennent pour certain.  Elle est une meurtrière en puissance.
Ils tiennent pour certain qu'elle est une meurtrière.
Ils tiennent pour certain qu'elle est une meurtrière en puissance.

Est-ce que toutes les phrases ci-dessus sont correctes?


----------



## itka

pozzo said:


> Ils le tiennent pour certain.  Elle est une meurtrière.
> Ils le tiennent pour certain.  Elle est une meurtrière en puissance.
> Ils tiennent pour certain qu'elle est une meurtrière.
> Ils tiennent pour certain qu'elle est une meurtrière en puissance.
> Est-ce que toutes les phrases ci-dessus sont correctes?



Je dirais que toutes ces phrases sont correctes, mais il faut noter qu'elles sont citées ainsi isolément, hors de tout contexte... et que rien n'empêcherait d'avoir des phrases tout aussi correctes avec le présentatif !
Ils le tiennent pour certain. C'est une meurtrière.
Ils le tiennent pour certain. C'est une meurtrière en puissance.
Ils tiennent pour certain que c'est une meurtrière.
Ils tiennent pour certain que c'est une meurtrière en puissance.

Le fait qu'il y ait un complément (_en puissance_) ne change rien, ni le choix de deux phrases indépendantes plutôt que de deux propositions liées.
C'est le contexte, c'est-à-dire ce qui précède dans le roman, qui nous indique s'il vaut mieux employer "elle est" ou "c'est"... et il faut admettre aussi que la nuance, ici, me semble bien mince !


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour Itka,

Merci bien pour la correction. 

Si tu permis, j’ai quelques questions supplémentaires. 
J'ai regardé des exemples dans Google et ça me parraît un peu bizarre... J'ai trouve par exemple :
_Depuis qu'*il est un étudiant de* l'Académie Ninja, Rock Lee, comparativement aux autres aspirants, n'a jamais réussi a malaxer son chakra,_ [...]

_Communément appelé Abder, *il est un étudiant de* troisième année de droit à l’Université de Montréal_ [...]

Je sais qu’il y a bien des fautes dans Google alors, comment peut-on écrire ma prémiere phrase afin qu’elle soit correcte ?

C’est ce que je voulais dire dans ma phrase :
Il est un étudiant (un de boucoup ou non-defini) de la Sorbonne (qui a obtenu une bourse).

Est-ce que « il est » est possible ici ?

Je sais qu’on n’utilse pas l’article indefini en français avec les noms de professions mais qu’est qu’on fait si l’on veut souligner le fait qu’il s’agit d’une personne ?
Est-ce qu’on doit dire aussi :
_Il est étudiant de la Sorbonne_ ?


J’aussi vois que les exemples de Pozzo, _Elle est une meurtrière._ marche mais _Il est un étudiant de la Sorbonne_ pas, alors que c'est que ce avec ma phrase qui la rend incorrecte s.t.p. ?

Thomas


----------



## beri

oui, il faut retirer "un"

_Depuis qu'*il est étudiant de/à* l'Académie Ninja..._

_Communément appelé Abder, *il est étudiant en* troisième année de droit..._


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Bonjour_



> _Depuis qu'*il est *_un_* étudiant de* l'Académie Ninja, Rock Lee, comparativement aux autres aspirants, n'a jamais réussi a malaxer son chakra,_ [...]


Ici, on ne pourrait utiliser le présentatif (depuis que c'est ...)



> _Il est _un_ étudiant *à* la Sorbo*n*ne._


 (tu as donné l'explication, Thomas, c'est comme pour les noms de professions)



> Ils le tiennent pour certain.  Elle*/C'*est une meurtrière.
> Ils le tiennent pour certain.  Elle*/C'*est une meurtrière en puissance.
> Ils tiennent pour certain qu'elle*/que c'*est une meurtrière.
> Ils tiennent pour certain qu'elle*/que c'*est une meurtrière en puissance.


Dans tous ces exemples, il me semble que l'usage du présentatif au lieu du pronom personnel simple, est plus fort, soit parce qu'on veut insister sur le caractère, la "qualité", l'aspect de la personne qu'on va introduire.
Dans cet exemple c'est un peu difficile à montrer parce que le mot "meurtrière" est déjà fort par lui-même (ce n'est pas anodin), mais on le sent peut-être mieux dans, il est étudiant, le fait qu'il soit étudiant est une caractéristique comme une autre (il est anglais, il est grand, il est intelligent ...)/ c' est un étudiant, être étudiant est une caractéristique que l'on met en avant par rapport à d'autres dans la description de la personne.


----------



## janpol

Bonjour,
Je suis venu sur ce site car je suis l'auteur du texte paru sur le blog "Mot Compte Double" cité par Bléros le 26/12/07... Je dois dire que je ne me souviens pas avoir hésité entre "c'est" et "elle est" que je pense tout à fait correct... 
Un forumeur a proposé : "Il est un étudiant de la Sorbonne..." Non, c'est incorrect... Encore que... "il est" pourrait être une formule littéraire signifiant "il existe" et proche du "il était une fois une princesse qui..." des contes : "il est un étudiant de la Sorbonne qui..." "il" est donc un pronom impersonnel. La phrase pourrait être  "Il est une étudiante qui..."


----------



## Lori11

Bonjour, hier j'ai posé cette question au forum anglais-français, mais la réponse que j'ai eue n'a pas été claire pour moi. Suivant la règle, il y a deux options:
Il est coureur cycliste.
C'est un coureur cycliste.
Que dire alors du paragraphe qui commence comme ça:
"Louis Armstrong est un coureur cycliste." 
Cette phrase (trouvée dans le manuel avec lequel j'enseigne le français)est-t-elle grammaticalement correcte? Si oui, ne cloche-t-elle pas avec la règle "il est + profession / c'est un/une + profession"?
Peut-on dire "Marie est une serveuse gentille" ou faut-il dire "Marie, c'est une serveuse gentille"?
Merci.


----------



## Lezert

_Louis Armstrong est un coureur cycliste _est effectivement correct, comme l'est aussi _Louis Armstrong est coureur cycliste

_Je ne saurais bien l'expliquer, mais  il y a une nuance
A la question: Quel est le métier de L. A ?  je répondrais sans hésiter _L. A. est coureur, _alors que  j'emploierai _L.A. est un coureur... :
- soit pour exprimer qu'il n'est que coureur cycliste ( Ce n'est pas Einstein, c'est un coureur cycliste )
-  soit pour poser une situation ( si par exemple, la personne à qui vous parlez ne sait pas qui est L. A .)

_


> Peut-on dire "Marie est une serveuse gentille" ou faut-il dire "Marie, c'est une serveuse gentille"?


 Les deux formes sont possibles, par contre on tyrouve plus usuellement l'adjectif à une autre place :
Marie est une gentille serveuse "
ou 
 "Marie, c'est une gentille serveuse "


----------



## janpol

je dirais : "Louis Armstrong n'était pas (un) coureur cycliste mais (un)trompettiste de jazz !"
j'ajouterais : "Lance Armstrong n'a jamais marché sur la lune, en revanche, il a remporté plusieurs fois le Tour de France." (Si l'on veut faire les choses correctement, il vaut mieux ne pas trop se disperser en courant plusieurs lièvres à la fois...)


----------



## Asr

Merci beaucoup Janpol!

Mais je suis un peu perdue. On  ne peut pas dire "Marc est *un* médecin", alors que la phrase "Louis n'étais pas *un *cycliste" est bien juste? C'est ça?


----------



## mpop

Asr said:


> On  ne peut pas dire "Marc est *un* médecin"


Grammaticalement, on peut. Hors contexte, ça ne sonne pas très juste. Si on veut juste donner le métier d'une personne dont on a parlé ou qui a été présentée, on dira «Marc est médecin.» «Marc est un médecin» peut être dit si on parle d'une personne absente et à priori inconnue des interlocuteurs.


----------



## itka

Je ferais la différence entre deux questions :
_On parle de Marc.
_Première question :_
- Qui *est* Marc ?
_Réponses possibles :_
- Marc est le frère d'une amie, Marc est un grand jeune homme blond, Marc est un gentil garçon, et de même : Marc est un médecin. C'est un médecin._

Autre question :
_- Que *fait* Marc ?_ (comme profession)
Réponses possibles :
_- Marc est coureur cycliste,... Marc est trompettiste de jazz. Marc est médecin,... Il est médecin._


----------



## sesame_fr

Bonjour, 

J'ai une question qui m'embete, 
On image une situation: les nouveaux élèves s'installent dans la classe pour la rentrée, quand un homme entre, un élève demande un autre élève :" Il est qui ?/C'est qui?"  l'autre répond :"Il est professeur. / C'est le professeur."
Une autre situation: Le copain de Fanny parle avec une jeune fille, Fanny vient de loin à ce moment-là. Cette jeune fille s'en va. Et Fanny demande à son copain en regardant la fille qui s'éloigne :"Elle est qui?/C'est qui?"
Vous préférez choisir il ou ce dans ces situations ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

_Il/elle est qui_ n'est pas utilisé, _C'est qui (lui/elle) ?_ est utilisé de façon très informelle, relâchée.

En français plus correct, c'est _Qui est-ce ?_ ou _Qui est-il/elle ?_


----------



## sesame_fr

Dans une soirée deux amis parlent de "_ce monsieur_" qui est loin d'eux, quand l'un demande:
-Connaissez-vous ce monsieur ?
-Oui, je le connais,* c'est *le professeur de mon frère. 
Est-ce que je peux dire "il est le professeur de mon frère"?

Il est fils de paysans. 
Il est le fils d'un paysan. 
Il est un fils d'un paysan. 

Ces phrases sont correctes? Je pense que "fils de paysans" on peut le considère comme une idéntité. C'est pourquoi j'ommet l'article devant "fils". C'est comme "il est professeur de français" et "il est le professeur de la classe 1". 

Merci...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,


sesame_fr said:


> -Oui, je le connais,* c'est *le professeur de mon frère.
> Est-ce que je peux dire "il est le professeur de mon frère"?


Les deux me paraissent possibles. _C'est_ est sans conteste plus courant et _il est_ me semble plus formel. J'ai aussi l'impression que_ il est_ marque une certaine distance par rapport à la personne présentée.

Il est fils de paysans. 
Il est le fils d'un paysan.  
Il est un fils d'un paysan.
Il est un fils de paysans. 
Il est le fils d'un paysan de Fou-Ning.


----------



## sesame_fr

Mais j'ai trouvé un dossier qui explique ainsi:
"Pour identifier ou présenter une chose ou une personne, on utilise : « C’est + nom ». Dites : - Qui est-ce? - C’est Pierre Lebeau.  [1]Ne dites pas : - Qui est-(il)? - (Il) est Pierre Lebeau."
Je suis confuse.
je ne peux utiliser jamais "il est " pour présenter?


----------



## Lacuzon

J'ai le sentiment à faire confirmer par d'autres francophones que la version _il est _est vieillissante voire un tantintet désuète.


----------



## la fée

"Je connais Martine: elle est une fille blonde aux yeux bleus." Est-ce que l'emploi du pronom "elle" est correct? Merci!


----------



## uhaïna

"Je connais Martine: elle est une fille blonde aux yeux bleus." 
"Je connais Martine: *elle est blonde* aux yeux bleus." 
"Je connais Martine: *c'est une (fille) blonde* aux yeux bleus."


----------



## Monicaallred

Et dans la phrase _elle est une femme agréable _? On y emploie _elle est, _comme dans la phrase que j'ai transcrite, ou _c'est _?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

« C'est une femme agréable » mais « elle est agréable. »

Moi, je dirais, « Il est l'auteur de _Correspondences_! »


----------



## Roméo31

Académie française :


> Pour présenter une personne, la langue offre plusieurs possibilités, parmi lesquelles les tours _Il est _et _C’est un. _Le premier a une valeur de qualification et s’emploie donc sans article, le second une valeur de classification et s’emploie avec l’article. On écrit ainsi _il est médecin _mais _c’est un médecin_. Dans le premier cas le nom peut être remplacé par un adjectif, dans le second non. On se gardera bien de mêler ces deux formes.
> 
> *On dit*
> _Il est acteur, c’est un acteur_
> *On ne dit pas*
> _Il est un acteur_



Comme le dit ou suggère AmaryllisBunny :
Elle est une femme agréable.
C'est une femme agréable.


----------



## WatsJusto

Je viens de lire dans un livre de grammaire la phrase: Il était le chef du Front Populaire.
C'est juste, cette phrase? Moi, j'ai pensé qu'avec un déterminant comme 'le' on doit utiliser 'C'est' au lieu de 'il est' ou 'elle est'...pas vrai? Un autre exemple...on ne dit pas: "Il est le prof" mais "C'est le prof".  Je sais que dans beaucoup de cas on peut utiliser ou "Il est" ou "C'est", comme = C'est important...Il est important...etc, mais je pensais que si on dit 'le, la, les" ou "un, une, des" c'est plutôt 'c'est ou ce sont' qu'on doit utiliser. Merci de me répondre!!


----------

